# Too Many Shampoo's to choose from, recommendations?



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

OK, first I vowed I would not be one that asks for idea's on shampoos, however it looks like I will break that one!

My usual shampoo (which I rate extremely highly) is AM Bubbles, however when going to order it again I noticed that the P&P for a 500ml (£9) is £6, now I realise that this is most likely due to their location but it's just too high to justify for 500ml, and the 5L is out of stock.

So with that in mind I am looking for a replacement, my criteria is as follows:

PH neutral
NO wax/coatings added 
Super slick

So far I'm thinking to go for either Car Chem 1900:1 (from the reviews on here - can someone supply the link as there's a few on their website?), Wolf's Chemicals white Satan, or Angelwax's Shampoo.

As always I welcome all your thoughts on this.

Cheers

Col


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Try BTBM from Dodo of i love CG Citrus wash and gloss.

Greets wim


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

BMD Atlantis for me :thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Wolfs White Satin my all time favorite very slick well lubed leaves a great finish available in 1LTR or 5LTR.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

cossiecol said:


> OK, first I vowed I would not be one that asks for idea's on shampoos, however it looks like I will break that one!
> 
> My usual shampoo (which I rate extremely highly) is AM Bubbles, however when going to order it again I noticed that the P&P for a 500ml (£9) is £6, now I realise that this is most likely due to their location but it's just too high to justify for 500ml, and the 5L is out of stock.
> 
> ...


Car chem 1900:1 is called ' Luxury car shampoo concentrate' on there site

Here's a link to the 500ml

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-wash-shampoos/luxury-car-shampoo-concentrate-500ml


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Go for the one which cost the most and has the best label and following.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If its any help my favourite 2 at the moment are britemax cleanmax and car chem 9000-1


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Carlack shampoo is brilliant.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I like the cheapy non wax simoniz shampoo from halfords, does the job! Tried a few big name ones and haven't found anything that justified the price over the cheap stuff yet


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bilt hamber's Auto wash,however that's from someone who's got over twenty different shampoo's.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its already been said but Wolfs White satin is fantastic.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Try Chemical guys a lad on here gave me a sample it's brilliant very foamy 😌


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

If you want to spend an extra £1 then get CarChem Tailored Shampoo. Pick your scent, colour and name your product. Not the cheapest 500ml bottle of shampoo but with fanastic dilution ratio 1:1900 then it will last longer than most.

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-wash-shampoos/tailormade-by-carchem


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AG now retail shampoo without conditioners


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> If you want to spend an extra £1 then get CarChem Tailored Shampoo. Pick your scent, colour and name your product. Not the cheapest 500ml bottle of shampoo but with fanastic dilution ratio 1:1900 then it will last longer than most.
> 
> http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-wash-shampoos/tailormade-by-carchem


Now that my good sir may be an option


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Carchem is a great shampoo I've got the tailor made one 

Have to say though gtechniq gwash is still my fav for summer

Not so much bite as the carchem but I do like it lots 

It ticks all your boxes


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't go wrong with the Car Chem Tailor Made shampoo. I have 4/5 bottles, all individual and personalised.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gyeon bathe or britemax clean max, simply cannot beat them!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Gyeon bathe or britemax clean max, simply cannot beat them!


Not used Gyeon but agree with Britmax, cracking product.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Dodo Juice Sour Power or Chemical Guys Glossworkz


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dodo Juice BTBM is one you should try if you haven't.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

suspal said:


> Bilt hamber's Auto wash,however that's from someone who's got over twenty different shampoo's.


A man after my own heart 

I have a similar amount but still want to try some other ones.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Wolfs white satin


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Obsession waxes purify a fantastic shampoo at a fraction of the cost of other shampoo's that claim this and that.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

suspal said:


> Obsession waxes purify a fantastic shampoo at a fraction of the cost of other shampoo's that claim this and that.


So true ^

The foam from Obsession Wax is awesome too with great dilution rates. Have customised sets of both.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Simoniz Wash & Wax
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G-wash :thumb:


----------



## yetijohn (Apr 8, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM or SP & Autobrite Purple Velvet


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, ended up getting a few lol

Car Chem (tailor made)
Angelwax shampoo - because of the savings I made when I was in.
Ammo - to complete my ammo collection.

I plan to compare and review all these against what AM Bubble I have left and see how they stack up. Already used the Car Chem one and was really impressed. Full reviews to follow to hopefully help other who may be considering the above shampoos.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I ll look forward to seeing what your thoughts are mate, as I am in a similar position with shampoos and fancy trying AM bubbles, car chem & Angelwax but as you say it makes the difference when you can pop into Angelwax


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I do like AM Bubbles, although the postage puts me off now. So far I think Car Chem has the edge with bubbles and slickness (plus mine smells like bubble gum).

Hopefully get the review up over the next few weeks as my latest shipment from Ammo is currently enroute


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

iv just started using mad cow amber nectar, smells lovely and highly concentrated, a little goes a long way and a very reasonable price


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Got Gyeon Bathe but no idea if its any good because I haven't used it yet


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just switched from BTBM to AF lather which is great


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Wolf's Chemicals white Satan, Chemical Guys Glossworkz, maxi suds, Gtechniq G-wash is my four favorites


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Chemical guys Mr pink


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Ross said:


> Carlack shampoo is brilliant.


Now take advice, here is a man who knows his Shampoos:thumb:

My favourites, FK118sc for deep cleaning and FK1016 for maintenance washes in winter.
tried quite a few now and always end up going back to these two.

Kev


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Now take advice, here is a man who knows his Shampoos:thumb:
> 
> My favourites, FK118sc for deep cleaning and FK1016 for maintenance washes in winter.
> tried quite a few now and always end up going back to these two.
> ...


I think I will try these next. I'm quite liking FK again.


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

anyone tried ad purple velvet ? or should I stick to lather ?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I like wolfs white satin, cleanmax and carchem are also very good. Will probably by 5L of Carchem or Anglewax when I next run out!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I use meguiars gold class. Cleans very well and smells amazing.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 16, 2014)

Why do they all have such increasingly metrosexual names and have to smell like a 12 year old girl's bedroom?
Whatever next?
Momma's Pink Cherry Gliss by Queer Boys?
Maybe I'm getting old. I prefer names like Nano Tech 2000, Obsidian's Diamondshell and it should smell of chemicals.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rotiform said:


> Wolf's Chemicals white Satan


Hehehee, sorry, couldn't help it


----------

